# PHP-Objekt in MySQL-Datenbank speichern



## redX (18. Juni 2006)

Ich muss Objekte in der Datenbank abspeichern. Nun, das Serialisieren sollte nicht so ein Problem sein. Kann ich den Stream nun aber einfach in die Datenbank schreiben? Und welcher Feld Typ sollte man aber dafür nehmen?

Gruss
X


----------



## tobee (18. Juni 2006)

Wenn *ich* mir nicht sicher bin wie lang der Inhalt eines Feldes werden kann nehm ich meistens den TEXT Typ. 
Wenn es nicht so lang wird VARCHAR (250).

Tobee


----------



## Christian Fein (18. Juni 2006)

Er spricht von serialisieren. Da wird mann mit Text nicht weit kommen 

BLOB heisst der Typ.


----------



## redX (18. Juni 2006)

Danke dir. Reicht der normale blob oder brauche ich einen grösseren?

Gruss
X


----------



## RS9999 (18. Juni 2006)

Die gewünschte Information findest Du hier.


----------



## redX (18. Juni 2006)

Ich weiss schon wie gross Speicher von Blob ist. Nur weiss ich nicht wie viel serialize liefert. Deshalb war ich mir auch nicht sicher ob das ins PHP oder ins Datenbankforum gehört... 

Gruss
X


----------

